

Semantic UI 2.1 Released - jlukic
http://semantic-ui.com/introduction/new.html

======
gazrogers
It's all very pretty, but having looked at the source code for the page it's
not really very semantic. If you're creating buttons and using DIVs and not
one BUTTON, you've completely missed the point of semantic HTML. Menus are
lists of links - why DIV > DIV > A instead of UL > LI > A? The latter provides
meaning to the structure whilst the former does not.

------
airbuggy
thanks for the great work!

